
First look at Twitter for Android in screen shots - idiginous
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/04/30/firstLookAtTwitterForAndro.html
======
akent
Hard to believe it's only compatible with Android 2.1.

[http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
ve...](http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
versions.html)

Only 27.3% of Android users.

